# Shimano Symetre vs Penn Battle vs Diawa Tournament SS



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Primarily use baitcasting reels and looking to purchase spinning reel with a budget laround $100.00. Reels have on my list:

Penn Battle 2000/3000
Shimano Symetre 2500
Diawa SS Tournament 1300

Anyone have any input on any of these reels. 

Penn Battle get mixed reviews people either hate them or love these reels. The Shimano Symetre seems like a good reel for the price. Diawa Tournament Reel most reads are that it is a workohorse, not as smooth as the shimano but very durable if you can put up with allot wobble and no antireverse.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the Penn and the Daiwa.
Daiwa Whisker series are not as smooth but are workhorses.
I do like the Battle thus far.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've bought Logan a Symetre 3000 (I think) a Fierce 5000 (x2) , a Battle 3000 and 4000. I tell ya, the difference of smoothness is not very noticeable....couldn't tell ya the drag difference and all. Now looks would go to the Battle/Fierce not to mention It's hard ta match the green on the Symetre cause you know you have to be color coordinated!!! I like the darker color reels anyways!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

only dealt with the battle(4000) so im going with it. love it so far


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thoughts regarding Shimano Saros vs Symetre


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

LOVE my Penn Fierce (4000/7000) and Battle 4000. Submerged the Penns last week (in the Gulf) when I rolled my kayak. Disassembled, cleaned, regreased and oiled and they run smooth as silk.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Love my battle 4000 for the price. Almost bought another last night, but decided to spend an extra $20 on the ssv 4500 instead. Now to test them out in the morning.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

The Symetre and Battle similar price point. Are both reels the same quality?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Only had my symetre for a little while very impressed so far can't comment on the others know that's not much help ....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had a Symetre for four years now. I seldom rinse my reels after trips and it's just now feeling like it needs a lube job. Very good reels. I've got a Penn Slammer that's a year older and it still feels good as new. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a few battles. They have been flawless. 3000, 4000 and 6000
Spinfisher v 4000, same but heavy.
Got my boy the new penn conflict 4000, lighter than the battle and smooth.
The conflict was about $100
just my $.02


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 2 shimano reels and a battle 8000. I love all 3 I've had the shimanos longer and they are very tough as far as the battle goes I have only had it a couple weeks and so far it's done great I just don't have enough ti w with it. To suggest it up front


----------

